# Are the John Deere Lawnmowers sold at HD and Lowes



## Buford_Dawg

the same as the ones sold in private lawn care shops?  I have heard people say they are different...  Is that really true?  Anyone know for sure.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Generally the ones at the big box stores are only available at them.  They are legitimate JDs...but you won't find them at any JD dealer or on the JD website.  John Deere worked a deal with Home Depot to offer entry level models which can be priced to compete with cheaper brands.  So while they're legitimately John Deere, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Russdaddy

I have one of them. They are models only carried by those stores. JD does not like to work on them either....Oh, they'll do it, but you better be ready to pay. Best to have a good mom and pop repair shop to do maintenance or repairs.


----------



## DBM78

I had a John Deere 42" hydro that was from a dealer it had a Kohler 19 hp motor. Most at Home Depot or Lowes have Briggs & Stratton. I'm not sure about the tranny/hydro The John Deere parts at Home Depot and Lowes are the same you would get from the dealer or online. 

If you are a home owner with an good size yard get one. Simple to work on parts are easy to get. If you got the money go for a zero turn save you a lot of time.


----------



## sinclair1

They are twice as good and cost twice as much. Mine had a Kawasaki engine, After 15 hard years I bought a big box Husqvarna to replace it that is ok, but junk compared to that JD


----------



## gunnurse

Box sore = stamped deck. Dealer = welded deck. Welded deck better. Also, the deck adjustment is suspended by chains at the box stores. I have a "stand-on test" for mowers. If I stand on the deck and it wiggles and wobbles around, I won't consider it. Again- you get what you pay for.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

My brother has a JD he bought from Home Depot. Piece of junk, he has had the mower deck spindle replaced three times and has gone thru three belts too, I bought a LT155 with a 15HP Kohler from a JD dealer about ten yrs. ago and have not had a bit of problem with it, still has the same belts on it. Of course i paid about 800.00 more for mine than his too.


----------



## Dog Hunter

The dealership sales the same models as Lowes and Home Depot.  They are an entry level model.  Dealerships sell better quality units also.  The units are the same if the model number is the same.  dealerships actually do the setup for Lowes and HD.


----------



## rayjay

I have been refurbing and reselling the box store JD's plus a few Craftsman units for about 3 years. Most of the issues I have seen with the JD's is either misapplication or abuse/neglect. 

If you have a large or hilly property you don't want a low priced hydrostatic equipped mower. Low end hydro's also don't like towing a heavy load.

If you leave them outside 24/7 they fail much sooner than if you keep it dry. Washing it after every use also is bad. This kills deck spindles and idler pulleys. No riding mower is weather proofed like a car or truck. 

If you never do any maintenance to the unit the life is shortened. I have seen them with grass clipping piled up so high on the deck that the pulleys are dragging. 

If you let it sit over the winter you will probably be needing a carb rebuild or replacement. Modern gas sucks. Stabil, Startron, Sea Foam or other gas stabilizers really work.

IMO the box store JDs are superior to the box store's other brands. Thicker decks, stronger frames, easier parts availability. The parts replacement cost is also pretty reasonable.

Also, if you have never used a hydro unit you should try one. I will never willing go back to a manual tranny. Hydros are awesome, just make sure to get one adequate to your needs. And change the oil in the thing every now and then even if the manufacturer says its a sealed unit.

As a side note, My Tractor Forum dot com is a site kinda like Woodies. Good guys and lots of good info. Check 'em out !

Edit - I have 2 JD's that are 'keepers'. One is an LX178 which I use for cutting grass and the other is a GT245 which is the work horse. Both were very expensive [$4200 and $5600 respectively ] when new and if you drive either one back to back with a box store JD you instantly feel the difference. The trannies are more positive and the steering and other controls have a much nicer feel and action.


----------



## merc123

I bought my Cub Cadet from HD.  I looked at the Tractor Supply models also and the only difference I could find was the motor was different (Kohler vs. Kawasaki).  I looked on the My Tractor Forum and Kohler had the lesser reviews so I went to Kawasaki.  

I haven't compared them to a Cub dealer but from what I was reading on My Tractor there isn't any difference in the models between the stores other than the motor.


----------



## rayjay

Another note - Both the JD's I'm keeping have air cooled Kawasaki twins  The LX came with a dead water cooled Kawi but I did an engine swap to a zero turn motor [ old time hotrodder  ]. Next preference would be Briggs Vanguards and then Briggs Inteks. The older Kohlers are also good it's just easier to get parts for the Briggs.


----------



## j_seph

Wow, I have a JD from Home Depot that is like 4 or 5 years old. Never had to replace or fix anything on it. Cut approx. an acre- acre and a half every 2 weeks with it.


----------



## grouper throat

I have a lowes JD for 5-6 years now and it is fine. I also don't mow often with it though.


----------



## MOTS

j_seph said:


> wow, i have a jd from home depot that is like 4 or 5 years old. Never had to replace or fix anything on it. Cut approx. An acre- acre and a half every 2 weeks with it.



x2....


----------



## rayjay

I have a big box JD L120 parts machine out back that has over 900 hours on it. Tranny is dead from hours and the motor was killed from never changing the air filter. These units are not nearly as bad as people make them out to be.


----------



## Huntinfool

I've been using the same Scott's mower (made by JD before HD actually sold JD) from Home Depot for 13 years now and it still doesn't miss a beat.  

I have abused that thing for 12 years and it does great.  I've had it serviced every couple of years and it's finally had to go to the shop for the first time ever....because I accidently ran over part of a stump and busted a pulley on the deck.

I think it's like rayjay said.  If you take care of something it will work just fine.  I don't think John Deere is going to endanger their brand by putting out super low quality models at big box stores when they know that will be a huge portion of their sales.


----------



## Nuttin Better

I have a Scotts (made by John Deere) that I bought from Home Depot 12 years ago that is still running fine. I have had to replace some mower parts and belts and have been able to get all the parts I need from my local John Deere dealer.


----------



## Cestes1abac

The D100 series is the same mowers at both stores and Z235,Z255,Z425 as well.  X300,X500,X700 series are only at dealers as well as the commercial mowers which are WAY better built. Z915B,Z920m,Z930M and the Z900R series.  Come by Sun South John Deere in Barnesville and check them out!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

When I bought my last John Deere I asked the guy that ran the JD dealership if there was any difference between the ones they sold, and the ones that were sold at the big box stores.............I was answered with a point blank........No.......Just if you buy from us you get our support.

I bought from the John Deere Dealership.

When my mowers transmision gave out after three years, they offered to replace the transmission for half the cost of a new mower!!..........It was out of warranty!!

My yard is flat with no hills, and just over 1 acre.

That shiny new mower is still in the shed with 151 hours on the hour meter. I didn't spend the money to get it fixed.

Instead I bought a well used Husquvarna for $200.00, and used it for three years!!......Just bought a new Husquvarna yesterday to replace it!!..........We'll see where this goes, but there will be no more Green, and Yellow in my yard!!.........They are too expensive to fix when you do have a problem!!

The Husquvarna may prove to be the same way, but I spent less on the Husquvarna for a bigger mower than the John Deere??


----------



## djenkins0992

RUTTNBUCK said:


> When I bought my last John Deere I asked the guy that ran the JD dealership if there was any difference between the ones they sold, and the ones that were sold at the big box stores.............I was answered with a point blank........No.......Just if you buy from us you get our support.
> QUOTE]
> 
> They made those cheaper for a reason - to compete with murray etc and the volume of people going to those stores. They were losing a ton of market share.  Might as well make it!
> 
> The southeast dealer on 29 doesn't or used to not sell that lower end box store crap in their store. Their is a difference between lawn mowers and lawn tractors..
> 
> You get what you pay for most times in life..
> 
> I've had 3 my adult life - craftsman, snapper 28" hi vac and John Deere. I can say I won't buy another Snapper.. Mine was okay but to small for my yard. I have a 38" deck JD fits my yard perfect.. 42" was to big, it would scalp my yard in many places. 33" to small !
> I think if I were to look at another any time some I may look at the Ariens.
> Bottom Line I love my J.D. I've had it 8 or 9 years runs like a top. !!


----------



## NCHillbilly

IMO, (and I've been running equipment all my life, ) JD is the most overrated, overpriced equipment out there. I would buy almost any other reputable brand first.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

I bought my JD L110 in 2003.  It has 325 hours on it now and I just replaced both belts, the cooling fans and both front wheel spindles.  You decide for yourself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buford_Dawg said:


> the same as the ones sold in private lawn care shops?  I have heard people say they are different...  Is that really true?  Anyone know for sure.


Mine's 7 years old and showing no signs of letting up, and never a problem.


----------



## quackertackr

I bought a L120 in 2003. It has about 1000 hours on it. All I have had to do is maintenance. They were selling the same ones at the John Deere dealer for the same price. I would have bought from them but I couldn't get there to pick up before they closed.


----------



## thomas the redneck

sinclair1 said:


> They are twice as good and cost twice as much. Mine had a Kawasaki engine, After 15 hard years I bought a big box Husqvarna to replace it that is ok, but junk compared to that JD


Ditto that my boy is using one that's 17 yr it ant had brakes in 3 yr but still cuts like a beast


----------



## TJay

I bought my JD LT16 from a JD dealer in 2006 and I've replaced the belts a couple of times and had it tuned up and that's about it.  I've heard the ones sold at HD and Lowe's are made by MTD in Korea and they are licensed to use the John Deere name.  A "true" JD lawn tractor is pricey but if mine lasts another 5 or 6 years or more I'll be satisfied.


----------



## rayjay

TJay said:


> I've heard the ones sold at HD and Lowe's are made by MTD in Korea and they are licensed to use the John Deere name.



Complete nonsense. Made in USA. Sure they have some parts made outside the US but the frames, decks, etc are made right here. You compare the thickness of the frame members and the thickness of the deck to any of the other box store models and JD's are better.


----------

